# Thermacell: Anybody Try Them??



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wondering if anyone has tried one bow hunting??? read that the repellent is natural but will it scare the deer??? yes, I have seen them pimped on the outdoor channel but that doesn't mean anything.. Thx


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

If you dont have one you're behind the curve already!!!

They have an earth scent wafer but I have yet to use one. The deer in E Texas dont mind them at 10 yards. Skeeters hate em!!

Cheaper to order them direct from Thermacell's site


----------



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

I use them religously and have no problems with deer smelling them.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Wont go in the stand without one. Never had an issue getting busted that I could tell was caused by one. Last year I had an older doe w/2 yearlings circle my tree within about 5 yards Thermacell was steady chugging.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

What everybody else said...

I would not hunt while the skeeters are out w/o one.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

salth2o said:


> What everybody else said...
> 
> I would not hunt while the skeeters are out w/o one.


Definately out right now in my area.....in fact they are big suckers too. When you slap one they're big enough to slap ya back!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

They are the bomb-diggity!! I take mine every where and haven't had an issue before of spooking animals. A couple years ago while bow hunting, my fuel cell ran out and I started to get eat up. I finally realized what had happened, changed the fuel cell and cranked it back on, and then never got bit again the rest of the evening.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

MUST HAVE!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you get the idea but I love mine.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Its a MUST*

Same as what everybody said. GOTA HAVE IT:help: Heck hang one on a feeder and the animals will hang out there.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Haven't been winded while using it but its a lifesaver. Some of these mosquitos swarms will suck a man dry. (no pun intended)


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks guys... just got back from Academy and there were only three left.... posted just in time*


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

airbornxpress said:


> Same as what everybody said. GOTA HAVE IT:help: Heck hang one on a feeder and the animals will hang out there.


I'm still hung up on this! That is shiznit my ninja. LMFAO:cheers: Matter of fact Green to you for a crazy Ideas


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I've literally had deer come within feet of me and the smell doesn't seem to get any attention from my observations.

Thermacell is one of the greatest inventions of all-time - I never enter the deer woods without it.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Troutfisch said:


> I've literally had deer come within feet of me and the smell doesn't seem to get any attention from my observations.
> 
> Thermacell is one of the greatest inventions of all-time - I never enter the deer woods without it.


I agree Trout, while sitting in my tri-pod, i had a doe and two fawns walk UNDERNEATH me, through the legs while the therma-cell was on! And i only have an eight foot tri-pod to the foot rest. Definitely a must, i'll probably go get another one just in case my other two **** out!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

The pads work way longer than 3 hours that the instruction suggest. The butane bottles are the same exact ones they use in Conair cordless curling irons. I was buying them at Wally World for about 2-3 bucks cheaper than you can buy the ones that say Thermacell on them. You'll find out over time that you'll have a bunch of extra pads and you'll just need butane bottles till you run out. I've had mine for 4 years and I use the **** out of it, from Aransas Wildlife Refuge to the Brazos River bottoms deer hunting to the front of a floundering boat it works.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been using them and I don't go into the woods without mine. And I haven't noticed any problems of deer smelling it. One of the best purchases for hunting that I have made. I actually just purchased the belt holder for it so I can have it on while walking through the woods.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm bringing my thermacell and my bug tamer suit just in case they smell it.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I have see the holster for $10 at Academy. Do ya'll use the holster and keep it on you? I have two that have been given to me and I'm wondering if that's the way to go when using.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

turn it on in the house, if your wife freaks the deer will too


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> turn it on in the house, if your wife freaks the deer will too


Good test for most anything really.... :biggrin:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Great product. Not very effective if it's windy. 

DO NOT USE IN ENCLOSED AREAS LIKE POP UP BLINDS!!!

We use ours out on the deck at home all the time. Works great.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Bretticu$ said:


> I have see the holster for $10 at Academy. Do ya'll use the holster and keep it on you? I have two that have been given to me and I'm wondering if that's the way to go when using.


Anyone?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The instructions say to not turn the thermocell on in a vertical position. You're supposed to lay it down on a flat surface.  The holster has an adjustable strap with a plastic buckle. I think it's more for being able to transport it to/from location and then strapping it down to a branch or deer stand in a horizontal position. Just the way I read it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We can't stay in our popup blinds without them. Don't use the holster I just lay mine on a flat rock in my blind.

They don't bother our deer but the mosquitoes don't like them at all lol.

TH


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

They are awesome... used the in Sask Canada for a bear hunt... walls of mesquitos around us but not one bite while using it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Bretticu$ said:


> I have see the holster for $10 at Academy. Do ya'll use the holster and keep it on you? I have two that have been given to me and I'm wondering if that's the way to go when using.


Depends on how much your moving around while your using it. We used them hogdoggin while we keep getting on the 4-wheelers and moving around alot and it worked great. Just clipped it on the beltloop and had no problems.. we mainly used them for the kids. Everything was fine till they got a little interested and started pulling the little refils out.. haha.

If your going to be sitting in the same spot for hours it might not matter either way.

-Sweat


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't have any luck with mine, Texas size moquitos ate the stuff, got bigger than came after me and the wife.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I didn't have any luck with mine, Texas size moquitos ate the stuff, got bigger than came after me and the wife.


You have to put the repellent wafer in it or it won't work lol.

I've never had one fail me; it's fun to watch the mosquitoes fly up to the windows and then just fly away 

TH


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

i love em so i had to buy two of them the skeeters here are so big they can stand flat footed and screw a turkey no joke but they absolutlely hate thermacell which i love makeing things mad that make me mad


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

You gotta have one bow hunting.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*UPDATE!!!*

worked great, but the deer didn't


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> worked great, but the deer didn't


I tried to tell you not to wear that Obama Halloween mask for a balaclava but would you listen? Noooo.



TH


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I saw a u-tube video on how to make the butane bottle refillable and to break up the old mosquito coils and lay them on the used pads. Also said you could soak the old pads in the 100% deet spray and re-use them that way. Could save a lot of money over buying new. I'm gonna try it soon and let yall know if it works.

Kevin


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thermacell works.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well I was also hoping for a shot at a blackbelliedscumsucker but there were none of those on the ranch either... 



Trouthunter said:


> I tried to tell you not to wear that Obama Halloween mask for a balaclava but would you listen? Noooo.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes they rock!


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

oh yeah they are awesome!!! used one in the duck marsh last year as a last resort and man did it ever work great!!!!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I used mine opening weekend of bowseason in my groundblind and it worked great. However, that evening we had two of them out while we were sitting by the campfire and they did nothing. The wind wasn't blowing and we could smell the thermacell but the mosquitos sure couldn't. Not sure what happened, but they were so bad we finally had to take the party inside......no mosquitos in there!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You had mosquitoes that didn't know what a Thermacell is...educate them. 



TH


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I can smell mine from a pretty good ways away..... I dont know how it doesnt spook deer, but I havent had it happen so far.... no complaints here (except for the cost of refills..... yipe!)


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> I can smell mine from a pretty good ways away..... I dont know how it doesnt spook deer, but I havent had it happen so far.... no complaints here (except for the cost of refills..... yipe!)


Probably because they don't associate the smell with humans.


----------

